

Ask HN: Ideas for a weekend project? - chandrew


======
sebg
Here's one -> take a job post and turn it into "must haves" for the position.
Here's what it would take:

0) Get a website URL & Job keyword

1) Build a web crawler

2) Given the Job site URL, user web crawler to go to website

3) Given the Job keyword, enter it into the URL's search box

4) Do the search

5) Return the first result

6) Parse it into key needs for that position

7) Store it into a DB

8) Do this again for the first 10 and then 100 jobs

9) Distill all the key skills

10) Produce a web report for jobsite URL + job keyword

------
taprun
I would like to receive an email every time someone writes a post on hacker
news that matches the following expression ((software OR startup) AND (price,
pricing, "how much can")). That would be awesome. If you let other users
create their own expressions, they might like it too.

------
totoroisalive
Can you do a web app that displays the current dollar value in Venezuela?

API of the price

[https://s3.amazonaws.com/dolartoday/data.json](https://s3.amazonaws.com/dolartoday/data.json)

------
xpto123
a web mashup site for job sites to collect remote development jobs only all in
one place: includes jobs in stackexchange, we workremotelly, github, etc. It
also allows to post new jobs directly.

------
asow92
What do you like to do?

~~~
chandrew
I'm looking for webapp ideas. Not droid or iphone apps. I'd like to build
something with Laravel or Angular since I have been learning both. Right now,
I might go for a purely javascript text game, since I always wanted try that
(candybox2, thegoldfactory).

~~~
krapp
An obvious idea would be an app which lets people submit and discuss their in-
progress or weekend programming projects.

If you wanted to go all out with it, you could even have posts auto-delete
after a week if there haven't been any comments on them.

~~~
chetankothari
This is a great idea. I would be glad to see someone working on it.

